# Winston English Bulldog Loves His Pig



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

This was the best thing I bought him, he wont go anywhere without it!


----------



## gnirt (Oct 8, 2008)

He is so cute. We bought our Springer a fluffy pink pig and she is the same.

Tracey x


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

OMG, isn't he lovely (and the pig too of course)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, hes very cute and I love Winston too  Hes a hansom dog thats for sure


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Aw sweet. Winston's grown too.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww Winston's so sweet!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Winstons bootifull! can i have him please,lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

chrismac said:


> This was the best thing I bought him, he wont go anywhere without it!


i ma looking after 2 bulldogs start monday cant wait


----------

